# [RP] / [Casual]



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone interested in simple, casual, light-hearted, slice-of-life RPs with me ? 
The setting is *modern*, at my fursona's cafe, which is passed down to him by his mother. He now runs it with his wife.
(Sorry that there's almost absolutely no info about them yet, but I hope you guys can help me develop 'em as we go on.)
If you do, confirm, and I'll invite y'all into a conversation  (this is to prevent anyone from getting reply-restriction)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 6, 2016)

Oooo, yes!
Plus, during these two-weeks and so, I tend go on and off at roleplays.
Sure, a casual one is great


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Oooo, yes!
> Plus, during these two-weeks and so, I tend go on and off at roleplays.
> Sure, a casual one is great


Yesh, you and I are on the same boat


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yesh, you and I are on the same boat


When did we get shipped?!
(gross)
Anyways, my reason for a diminished activity until ~June 22: School final

Heck, we might only go a short while when we start this now.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 6, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> When did we get shipped?!


Not that kind of ship, goodness me XD
Wow, why do you guys have finals that late ? I was done before the end of May XD


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 6, 2016)

A PM is preferrable if you'd like to extend that topic.

So, we starting?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 6, 2016)

*poke*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 6, 2016)

*Wags tail in confirmation *


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 7, 2016)

hi guys


----------



## SpiritMachine (Jun 8, 2016)

Can i just be a villain ¬.¬


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> Can i just be a villain ¬.¬


Uh... a restless, nasty debt-collector ?


----------



## modfox (Jun 8, 2016)

aaand vex jumps in


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 8, 2016)

*howls frantically to fill this thread*


----------



## MiniRed (Jun 8, 2016)

Mind if I join in? ^^


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

MiniRed said:


> Mind if I join in? ^^


Sure thing, fella ^_^


----------



## SpiritMachine (Jun 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Uh... a restless, nasty debt-collector ?



Call me Argus Woods... Mr Woods to you, Im a bonefied debt purchaser and collector, My methods my not be by the books, by dammit Im here for results! and money!

*sticks a sword into my desk*


----------



## Zipline (Jun 9, 2016)

will there be cookies/ dog treats?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> Call me Argus Woods... Mr Woods to you, Im a bonefied debt purchaser and collector, My methods my not be by the books, by dammit Im here for results! and money!
> 
> *sticks a sword into my desk*


JIN - OK, OK, how 'bout you lower your voice, put that thing away, and make this easy for both of us ?



Zipline said:


> will there be cookies/ dog treats?


You're at my cafe, of course there are :3


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 9, 2016)

hi guys


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 9, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> hi guys


Interested in participating?


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 9, 2016)

sure m8y what do i do


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Interested in participating?





lockaboss said:


> sure m8y what do i do


I can't invite anyone else in anymore, the slots are full D:
We'll... uh... start something else of our own ?


----------

